# autocruise/swift



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
like to thank amy archer at swift for sorting out a fabric trim problem, that my supplying dealer had no interest in at all. this was due to me posting the problem on mhf earlier in the year. and getting a response from andy on here. we have been touring europe for 3 months hence the late thanks. 
tomnjune


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi tomnjune,
I am please we managed to get this sorted,
Thanks for the feedback,
Andy


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Do we not see this far to often where Swift are having to step in and provide the Dealers obligations. Please consider naming the Dealer so others do not consider giving them more business. :x


----------

